# Looking for suggestions on quality 80s-90s cd unit



## wolfestone (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get some ideas for a nice head unit that'll look at home in a late 80's German car. It can certainly be a newer unit (i'd love to be able to get aux and/or usb connected to it) but it has to look period correct without a ton of flashy multi colored animations etc.

So far these look interesting to me:

- Blaupunkt London rdm104 (was this sold in the USA under another name?)

- Denon DCT-100 (black) or similar model

- Nakamichi cd500 (or other model)

I would very much appreciate any feedback on these three choices, and/or suggestions on some other makes/models I should check out.

Thank you for any ideas!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

if you can find an alpine 7909 i would put that on your list.


----------



## wolfestone (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you, that definitely matches the kind of style I'm after.

Am I correct that most of that era alpines only came with green illumination, or do they have orange as an option?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Get a hold of Jeff on here. He could hook you up with an Alpine 7909 and provide it with the orange illumination I bet. See a link below.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/243009-alpine-7909-repairs-restoration.html


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I put an Eclipse 5303 in a 1989 Porsche 911 and it looked pretty sweet with the black leather dash. More modern than the rest of the car features, but looked right at home.


----------

